# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Đẳng cấp của Salah xứng đáng nhận Qủa bóng vàng

## 188bongda

*Đẳng cấp của Salah xứng đáng nhận Qủa bóng vàng*
Nếu nói về tổng bàn thắng và kiến tạo tính đến thời điểm này thì không thể bỏ qua cái tên Salah. Đã qua 26 vòng Champions League, một lần nữa Mohamed Slah chứng tỏ được đẳng cấp không có đối thủ. Trong bài phát biểu mới đây, Georginio Wijnaldum bày tỏ sự kính nể khi trong trận đấu vừa qua cầu thủ người Ai Cập đã lập công từ cú đúp vào lưới AS Roma.
Vào mùa hè năm ngoái, theo tin từ nhà cái bóng đá *[replacer_a]* với mức giá 42 triệu Euro Mohamed Salah đã chuyển tới chơi cho Liverpool từ AS Roma. Tưởng chừng như đây là một môi trường mới hoàn toàn xa lạ, nhưng ít ai ngờ tại bến đỗ mới tiền đạo người Ai Cập bắt nhanh chóng hòa nhập rất nhanh và ở thời điểm hiện tại anh trở thành trụ cột chính cho đội bóng này. Thế nhưng mới đây, định mệnh đã đưa Salah gặp lại đội bóng cũ Roma tại bán kết Champions League, NHM cho rằng thật chẳng thoải mái khi gặp lại những người bạn cũ thế nhưng thực tế điều đó không gây qua nhiều áp lực cho anh.

Trước đó nhiều lời đồn đoán anh vẫn còn nặng tình với đội bóng cũ vì cầu thủ liên tục bày tỏ tình yêu với Roma. Tuy nhiên, khi bước vào trận anh thể hiện sự tập trung cống hiến tuyệt đối cho Liverpool. Tại sân Anfield rạng sáng nay(25/4), sau khoảng thời gian bị lấn át Liverpool dần lấy lại lợi thế, với cúp đúp bàn thắng cộng với 2 pha kiến tạo trước Roma đã nói lên đẳng cấp của “Vua Ai Cập”, với những chiến công đó những tờ báo cho rằng anh hoàn toàn “vượt mặt” tiền đạo Cristiano Ronaldo của Real Madrid về số lần phá lưới ở thời điểm này.
Với những góp công lớn từ Salah giúp Liverpool giành chiến thắng 5-2 trước AS Roma và từ kết quả đó đã cho thấy cánh công vào chung kết Champions League đã được mở toanh cho đội nhà.Vào rạng sáng ngày ⅖ tới, hai đội sẽ tái ngộ lần nữa trên sân Olimpico.
Qua những màn trình diễn ấn tượng của “ Siêu nhân” Salah, theo thống kê gần đây thật khó tin đây là cầu thủ đang thăng hoa một cách nhanh chóng khi anh đã ghi 43 bàn thắng trên mọi đấu trường cho Liverpool chỉ kém kỷ lục ghi bàn trong 1 mùa giải cho The Kop của huyền thoại lan Rush đúng ...4 bàn. Trong cuộc phỏng vấn mới đây, đồng đội Georginio Wijnaldum dành nhiều lời tán thưởng về Salah, anh ấy xứng đáng với danh hiệu cầu thủ hay nhất Ngoại hạnh Anh.
“Thật tuyệt vời khi Salah liên tục ghi bàn và bây giờ không còn lời nào để khen ngợi cậu ấy ngay lúc này, với phong độ mà anh ấy đang thể hiện chứng tỏ đó là cầu thủ quyết định những khoảng khắc quan trọng nhất”, Wijnaldum nói.
Tham gia đặt cược thể thao các trận đấu Champion Leagues tại trang 188BET theo *[replacer_a]* link moi nhất hôm nay
“Anh ấy luôn tạo ra những cơ hội và biết tận dùng nó trở thành bàn thắng. Với lối chơi này, anh ấy dường như luôn tạo ra áp lực cho đối thủ và điều đó giúp các đồng đội khác rất nhiều. Vì thế điều quan trong nhất lúc này là hãy luôn tiếp tục ủng hộ anh ấy và đừng đặt quá nhiều áp lực lên ngôi sao người Ai Cập”.
“Các bạn cũng thấy đó, hôm qua anh ấy đã có những màn trình diễn rất ấn tượng. Anh ấy là một cầu thủ đặc biệt và quan trọng trong đội bóng, trong mùa giải này phần lớn những chiến công đều một phần do cậu ấy tạo nên.” Đó là lời ca ngợi từ Danny Ings, người đã thay Salah trong hiệp 2 ở trận với AS Roma.
Nguồn: nhà cái *[replacer_a]*

----------

